
Unusual experiment reveals the power of non-mainstream media - Cwwm
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/unusual-experiment-reveals-the-power-of-non-mainstream-media/
======
snomad
Key takeaway (spoiler)

> King and White determined that it only took three stories in small outlets
> to boost public discussion of a given topic by 62.7 percent on Twitter. The
> same number of stories also swayed public opinion by about 2.3 percent in
> the direction of the stories' ideological positions. So media may not be
> able to change our opinions very much, but it can certainly change what
> we're talking about.

------
timthelion
Flagged for content free click-bait headline.

~~~
dredmorbius
The original paper title might be substituted, though it's not much clearer:
"How the news media activate public expression and influence national
agendas".

